

Moto 360 circular smartwatch released by Motorola - julianpye
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-29039293

======
julianpye
When announced at I/O, I was ready to buy it as a personal Android Wear device
(already am developing for the Samsung Gear Live). With the announcement of
the LGs and the black bar triggering what must be OCD, I will give it a pass.
I wonder if they should have waited with an announcement until it was ready...

~~~
calciphus
At the time, they were still owned by Google, and it clearly kick-started the
category (something Google wanted). For that - it succeeded.

I'm curious about the black bar as well. They show something being below it in
the exploded view, so I wonder if there's additional controls there?

~~~
ismavis
The ambient light sensor is in that black bar, probably the only smartwatch
with auto brightness control.

